
Raspberry Pi 3 – First Look - whiskers
http://blog.pimoroni.com/raspberry-pi-3/
======
pmontra
Links to the shop broken. It's at
[https://shop.pimoroni.com/](https://shop.pimoroni.com/)

~~~
whiskers
Thanks for pointing that out - they should be fixed now!

------
drcongo
In the cpu benchmarking, the graph would suggest single core performance is
~200% faster than the Pi Zero, but the text states it as just 48% faster.

~~~
sandyjmacdonald
Fixed now. It's twice as fast, i.e. 100% faster.

~~~
drcongo
Hah, my maths was wrong too.

